# Durchgängige Flüsse: Funkchips registrieren die Wanderungen von Fischen



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2015)

*Durchgängige Flüsse: Funkchips registrieren die Wanderungen von Fischen​*
Quelle:
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/art...registrieren-die-Wanderungen-von-Fischen.html

Biologe Bernd Mockenhaupt, der für das  Referat "Tierökologie – Schwerpunkt Ökologische Durchgängigkeit" an der Bundesanstalt für Gewässerkunde (BfG) in Koblenz arbeitet, setzt Fischen an der Koblenzer Fischtreppe Mini-Transponder ein, um zu erfahren, wie sie sich in Flüssen bewegen und wie sie sich orientieren.

Hintergrund ist die europäische Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, nach der Gewässer bis spätestens 2017 in einen guten ökologischen Zustand zu versetzen sind. 

 In Rheinland-Pfalz sind bis jetzt etwa 300 Querbauanlagen wieder "durchgängig" gestaltet worden, entweder durch Rückbau oder mit Fischaufstiegsanlagen. Bis 2027 seien insgesamt rund 680 Maßnahmen vorgesehen.

Daher wäre es wichtig, dass bei so teuren Maßnahmen wie Fischtreppen die Fische diese auch finden und benutzen könnten.

Dazu müssen die Fische natürlich Tiere beobachtet werden.
Eine Firma aus Island entwickelte dazu ein besonderes Modell eines River Watcher Fish Counters. 
Ein kleiner Tunnel im Wasser mit einem Scanner am Eingang, der die Silhouette eines Fisches erfasst und ihn vermisst. 
2014 wären so rund 24.000 Tiere nachgewiesen worden, darunter Aale, Meerforellen, Lachse, Rotaugen, Brassen Maifische.

Die Reichweite solcher Anlagen liege aber nur bei ein bis zwei Metern. 

Um großräumige Bewegungen der Fische zu erfassen, werden jetzt den Fischen auch aktive Sender wie oben beschrieben eingesetzt, implantiert, damit die auch über größere Entfernungen erfassbar sind. 

Wie am Main nahe Eddersheim – gerade jetzt, da die Wandersaison der Fische ansteht. 
Diese mit aktiven Sendern versehene Fische werden von "Lauschgeräten" erkannt, die man beispielsweise etwa an Fahrrinnen-Tonnen oder Bojen anbringen kann.

Biologe Scholten meint dazu, dass es gelte, belastbare Fakten zu ermitteln, die im Wettstreit mit Energieerzeugern Argumente pro Tierschutz liefern sollen...


----------



## Peter61 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Durchgängige Flüsse: Funkchips registrieren die Wanderungen von Fischen*

Dein Motto passt hier "I have a dream!".
 Fischaufstieg und was ist mit dem Fischabstieg?
 Fischaufstieg heist nicht gleichzeitig, dass diese als Fischabstieg zu gebrauchen sind, wenn daneben eine Turbine mit noch größerer Lockströmung lockt.
 Oder wie beim Neubau der Schleuße in Obernau am Main gerade geplant ist, zwar einen Fischaufstieg vor zu sehen, aber keine Fischabstieg.


----------



## NaabMäx (13. April 2015)

*AW: Durchgängige Flüsse: Funkchips registrieren die Wanderungen von Fischen*

Hallo,

Ein fachlich fundierte Einstelltext, der jeden nachhaltig denkenden Angler ins Herz trifft, wie der Liebespfeil von Amor. Die europäische Wasserrichtlinie ist ein hervorragender Start. 
Um Peter61 zu beruhigen: das ist ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Nur man darf nicht vergessen, dass vieles erst in der Erprobung steht, um hoffentlich aufzubauen. Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird anfänglich nicht geben - aber wir nähern uns. Endlich hört man mal arbeiten an nachhaltigen Lösungen.       
In Östereich z.B. wurden bereits Fischleitsysteme erforscht, die Fische an den Turbinen vorbei leiten. Die Politik hat hoffentlich eingesehen, dass es bei vielen 90% der Fischarten 5 vor 12 steht.  

Das Tunnelsystem mit dem visuellem scanning eignet sich z.B. herforragend für kleinere Fischtreppen und wäre mit mehreren Erfassungseinheiten auch in der Breite ausbaubar. Der Vorteil: Alle Fische die durchschwimmen, würden erfasst. 

Das nicht flächendeckende Chiping kann nur für Stichproben benutzt werden. Mit dem Chip kann jedoch der gleiche Fisch überalle aufgespürt werden. (Hoffentlich frist der Hecht nicht das gechipte Rotauge. Oder wenns im Bauch eines Anglers landet, zeigt dar Fisch Landgang an.)

Wenn man die Biomasse und Atrenvielfalt an Fisch erhöhen will, muss man erst den Jetzt- Status kennen um die Entwicklung zu beurteilen. 
Nicht zu vergessen, dass das gesammte Ökosystem / Nahrungskette mitwachsen muss. 

Innerlich tob ich
NM


----------



## BERND2000 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Durchgängige Flüsse: Funkchips registrieren die Wanderungen von Fischen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ein fachlich fundierte Einstelltext, der jeden nachhaltig denkenden Angler ins Herz trifft, wie der Liebespfeil von Amor. Die europäische Wasserrichtlinie ist ein hervorragender Start



..und sollten Sie es nicht hinbekommen, werden dann Fachkräfte entlassen oder Pensionen der Politiker gestrichen?

Nö, selbst Strafzahlungen zahlt man dann entweder über die Steuer oder über den Strompreis.

Seit gut 150 Jahren darf halt Jeder so ein bisschen am Fischaufstieg herumbasteln und wandern da dann auch mal einzelne Fische hoch, gilt das schon als Erfolg.
Selbst der problemlose Aufstieg ist heute wohl kaum bis gar nicht gelöst, der Abstieg wohl noch seltener.

Schaut man sich die Aufstiegszahlen solcher Anlagen mal genauer an, kann man oft nur Staunen wie wenig das oft nur ist, was dort in, so genannten "Fischpässen" aufsteigt.
Da wird seit ewigen Zeiten herumgeforscht und doch nur wieder die Nichtfunktion nachgewiesen, nur verbessert wurde selten etwas.

Was also sollen die Funkzähler verändern?
Um eine ungenügende Funktion nachzuweisen reichen Kontrollzählungen.
Aber diese Teile geschickt bei ausgewählten Arten, wie Salmoniden eingesetzt, kann man den Eindruck vermitteln das vielleicht ja doch, der Fischaufstieg recht gut sei.

Mal einige Zahlen zu den hochmodernen "guten" Anlagen ?
http://www.wanderfische.de/bilder/H...egszahlen_Geesthacht_Iffezheim_Hemelingen.pdf

Man achte auf so normale Arten wie z.B die Flunder, die sich unterhalb oft massenhaft findet.
Vielleicht auch den Flussbarsch, Barbe, Hecht oder die Weißfische.
Dann setze man das mal in Relation zu dem was dort wandern würde wenn es den möglich sei.
Das ist so als wenn man jemanden der zu Verhungern droht, täglich ein Reiskorn gäbe um Ihn zu retten.#q

Aber mit der "Bösen Wasserkraft" hat das wenig zu tun.
So etwas wird vom Staat geplant, genehmigt und gebaut.
Oft wird dann nachträglich erst durch den Wasserkraftbetreiber ein Fischpass verwirklicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Durchgängige Flüsse: Funkchips registrieren die Wanderungen von Fischen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was also sollen die Funkzähler verändern?


Laut Bericht solle es ermöglichen zu sehen, wie sich Fische großräumig verhalten, wie sie auf Strömungen reagieren und welche Wanderkorridore sie nutzen. 
Man wolle belastbare Fakten, die im Wettstreit mit Energieerzeugern Argumente pro Tierschutz liefern.


----------



## BERND2000 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Durchgängige Flüsse: Funkchips registrieren die Wanderungen von Fischen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Bericht solle es ermöglichen zu sehen, wie sich Fische großräumig verhalten, wie sie auf Strömungen reagieren und welche Wanderkorridore sie nutzen.
> Man wolle belastbare Fakten, die im Wettstreit mit Energieerzeugern Argumente pro Tierschutz liefern.



Bitte versuch meinen Text zu verstehen die werden eher der Begründung dienen das man nichts verbessern braucht.

Im Einzelfall mag so etwas ja auch noch nötig sein, aber solche Dinge hat man auch schon anders gemacht.
Die Mangelhafte oder Fehlende Funktion wurde immer wieder bewiesen, hat das etwas verändert ?
Es wurde von Fachkräften einst das Verschwinden der Wanderfische angekündigt, wenn so gebaut würde, hat es etwas geändert ?
Wird Fischbesatz helfen wenn man nichts ändert ?

Es wäre an der Zeit den ganz "normalen " Weg zu gehen.
Wer einen Querbau errichtet haftet für den Schaden.
Der Erbauer ist dann in der Beweislast das die Fischwanderung sichergestellt wird.
Sollte aber die Gegenseite beweisen das ein behördlich genehmigtes Bauwerk, nicht funktioniert dann sollten die Köpfe rollen, die so etwas genehmigten.
Die Natur und so auch die Wanderfische sind wie die Steuergelder Besitz der Allgemeinheit, wer da herumschludert oder Vorteile vergibt....gehört wohl weg.

Es ist einfach der falsche Ansatz, erst beweisen zu müssen das so ein Bauwerk nicht funktioniert.
Die Funktion zu beweisen gehört in die Planungskosten. 

Es geht nicht an das es erst einzelne Weltverbesserer beweisen müssen das so etwas nicht funktioniert.
Wobei man selbst dann ja so ein Bauwerk nicht abreißt sondern maximal versucht nachzubessern.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Durchgängige Flüsse: Funkchips registrieren die Wanderungen von Fischen*

Hi Bernd2000.

im Prinzip hast du nicht unrecht - bei Neubauten.
Jedoch können wir nur vom Status jetzt ausgehen.
Gesetze rückwirkend zu ändern hab ich noch nicht erlebt.
Im Schnitt ist jeden 1,5km eine Verbauung vorhanden. Gilt es nicht auch das Problem sinnvoll zu Lösen? Dazu muss man wissen was, wie, wo zu machen ist, um keine Alibie Fischtreppen zu generieren.
Hilft es, sich über vergangenes aufzuregen?
Lösungsansätze müssen her.
Jedoch sollten auch wir nicht vergessen, dass der Strom erst mal in die Steckdose kommen muss. Schon alleine aus diesem Grund wird es einen Kompromiss geben müssen.

Also ich halte es für positiv, dass man das Thema endlich besser verstehen will, um eben genau das Thema der z.B. gebauten aber nicht tauglichen Fischtreppen entgegenzuwirken.  

Und der Begründung, das herauskommt, das man nichts machen muss, steht doch schon die Tatsache entgegen, das ca. 90% der Fischarten auf der Roten Liste steht.

mfg
NM


----------

